# I have to...I must...I don't have to...I must not...



## bhambr

In English the phrases "I must" and "I have to"  mean the same thing.
But in their negative forms ("I must not" and "I do not have to") they express two distinct meanings.  I know to use "tengo que" in the affirmative, but I am not sure what to do in the negative cases. 
Example:
I have to go. EQUALS I must go.  (Tengo que ir.)
I do not have to go.  DOES NOT EQUAL  I must not go. (?)


----------



## Rayines

Me parece que es la diferencia entre decir : "No debo ir" (I must not go) y "No es necesario que vaya" (I do not have to go). Qué piensan?


----------



## nikolaj

como yo lo veo you have to transform the last : I must stay: tengo que quedarme
1fist is:     no tengo que irme
pero a interesting case  mY BE I FIND BETTERSOLUTION
I must not go is ambivalent  I do not have to go or I have to stay


----------



## Phryne

Rayines said:
			
		

> Me parece que es la diferencia entre decir : "No debo ir" (I must not go) y "No es necesario que vaya" (I do not have to go). Qué piensan?



Yo creo que estás en lo cierto.


----------



## crom

Rayines said:
			
		

> Me parece que es la diferencia entre decir : "No debo ir" (I must not go) y "No es necesario que vaya" (I do not have to go). Qué piensan?


Tienes razón.
*Mustn't* es prohibición
*don't have to* no prohibe
Por ejemplo:
You mustn't go there = No debes ir alli (bajo ningún concepto)
You don't have to go there = No tienes que ir alli = No es necesario que vayas alli (pero si quieres puedes ir)

crom


----------



## cristóbal

Y ahora mi duda...
"No tengo que ir." =? "I mustn't go." ???
"No hay que ir." =? "I/we/they/she/one/you mustn't go." ???

O sea, es "no hay que" lo contrario que "hay que"?
Si quiero decir "You shouldn't listen to the americans"
¿puedo decir "No hay que hacer caso a los americanos"? ¿O es que eso cambia el sentido como en inglés?

¿o sería como en inglés "I don't have to go." "You don't have to go."? (significando "no es necesario que vaya")


----------



## crom

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Y ahora mi duda...
> "No tengo que ir." =? "I mustn't go." ???
> "No hay que ir." =? "I/we/they/she/one/you mustn't go." ???
> 
> O sea, es "no hay que" lo contrario que "hay que"?


Depende del contexto.
El "no hay que" puede implicar *prohibición* o puede implicar *consejo*. Ocurre lo mismo con el "no tener que".
Puede quedar más claro el hecho de prohibición si se usa el "no deber".

I mustn't go = no debo ir (si se usa "no tengo que ir" o "no hay que ir", puede quedar confuso).
(A ver si alguien puede dar su opinión al respecto)




			
				cristóbal said:
			
		

> Si quiero decir "You shouldn't listen to the americans"
> ¿puedo decir "No hay que hacer caso a los americanos"? ¿O es que eso cambia el sentido como en inglés?
> 
> ¿o sería como en inglés "I don't have to go." "You don't have to go."? (significando "no es necesario que vaya")


El should y el shouldn't se puede traducir por "deberia" y "no debería", y es para dar consejos.
You shouldn't listen to the americans = No deberías escuchar a los americanos (te aconsejo que no les escuches)
Si usas el "no hay que", podría confundirse con una prohibición y no un consejo, aunque también es correcto en el sentido de aconsejar.

crom


----------



## cristóbal

crom said:
			
		

> El should y el shouldn't se puede traducir por "deberia" y "no debería", y es para dar consejos.
> You shouldn't listen to the americans = No deberías escuchar a los americanos (te aconsejo que no les escuches)
> Si usas el "no hay que", podría confundirse con una prohibición y no un consejo, aunque también es correcto en el sentido de aconsejar.
> 
> crom



Bien, entendido... entonces, ¿puedo quedarme asegurado de que si digo "no hay que hacer caso a los americanos" que puede que me lo entiendan como una prohibición o un consejo pero bajo ninguna circunstancia como simplemente un hecho? (como se entendería en inglés: "You don't have to" no implica ni prohibición ni consejo, sino simplemente un hecho... no es necesario, como ya hemos dicho)


----------



## crom

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Bien, entendido... entonces, ¿puedo quedarme asegurado de que si digo "no hay que hacer caso a los americanos" que puede que me lo entiendan como una prohibición o un consejo pero bajo ninguna circunstancia como simplemente un hecho? (como se entendería en inglés: "You don't have to" no implica ni prohibición ni consejo, sino simplemente un hecho... no es necesario, como ya hemos dicho)


Creo que me he liado. Veamos... El "no hay que" no es consejo sino una forma de decir que no tienes porque hacer algo si no quieres hacerlo, no hay la necesidad. Es igual que "no tengo que", y que "I don't have to".
No sé en que estaba pensando cuando escribí eso de consejo   . Lo del consejo es con "deberías" o "no deberías". 

Pero en español, el "no hay que" podría confundirse con prohibición.

crom


----------



## Artrella

crom said:
			
		

> Pero en español, el "no hay que" podría confundirse con prohibición.
> 
> crom




Sí es verdad, podemos decir >>  "No hay que ponerse triste por esto, es una pavada, vamos! fuerza!" (= no hay necesidad de ponerse triste...)

"No hay que cruzar la calle sin mirar" ... acá no es prohibición, más bien es un consejo...no?

"No hay que  robar" >> acá es prohibición?  Se dice así? Está bien esto?

Saludos!


----------



## cristóbal

Artrella said:
			
		

> "No hay que cruzar la calle sin mirar" ... acá no es prohibición, más bien es un consejo...no?
> 
> "No hay que  robar" >> acá es prohibición?  Se dice así? Está bien esto?
> 
> Saludos!



Pero estos últimos dos, son normales?  ¿se oyen con frecuencia?  ¿O será mejor decir "No deberías cruzar la calle sin mirar" y "No debes robar"?

Me he liado con esto debido a tu post hace unos días, art, en que dijiste "you don't have to" y te corregí con "you shouldn't"... ¿te acuerdas?


----------



## crom

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí es verdad, podemos decir >>  "No hay que ponerse triste por esto, es una pavada, vamos! fuerza!" (= no hay necesidad de ponerse triste...)
> 
> "No hay que cruzar la calle sin mirar" ... acá no es prohibición, más bien es un consejo...no?
> 
> "No hay que  robar" >> acá es prohibición?  Se dice así? Está bien esto?
> 
> Saludos!


"No hay que  robar": yo lo veo correcto, equivalente a "no debes robar".
"No hay que cruzar la calle sin mirar": pues no sé si es un consejo. Normalmente esta frase se le dice a un niño, y es como decirle "No debes cruzar la calle sin mirar" (en forma prohibitiva), no?

crom


----------



## Artrella

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Pero estos últimos dos, son normales?  ¿se oyen con frecuencia?  ¿O será mejor decir "No deberías cruzar la calle sin mirar" y "No debes robar"?
> 
> Me he liado con esto debido a tu post hace unos días, art, en que dijiste "you don't have to" y te corregí con "you shouldn't"... ¿te acuerdas?




Claro que me acuerdo, sobre todo cuando hablo en inglés y estoy a punto de decir " you don't have to"... o cada vez que alguien lo dice así, se lo corrijo porque me acuerdo del buen Chris que me lo enseñó...  
Justamente, vos lo estás viendo, al menos en BA, no se usa decir "debes" o "deberías" usamos "no hay que", pero al leer esta cadena, me pregunto si es correcta esta construcción para reemplazar "deber".  No estoy segura ahora, y creo que soy una liada más del _club de los liados_.  Ha ha ha!!


----------



## Artrella

crom said:
			
		

> "No hay que  robar": yo lo veo correcto, equivalente a "no debes robar".
> "No hay que cruzar la calle sin mirar": pues no sé si es un consejo. Normalmente esta frase se le dice a un niño, y es como decirle "No debes cruzar la calle sin mirar" (en forma prohibitiva), no?
> 
> crom



Sí Crom, en el caso de los niños y la calle... me parece más como una prohibición.
Pero si yo digo "No hay que prestarle atención a Carlos, es un mala onda"...acá es como un consejito?? Qué te parece?


----------



## crom

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí Crom, en el caso de los niños y la calle... me parece más como una prohibición.
> Pero si yo digo "No hay que prestarle atención a Carlos, es un mala onda"...acá es como un consejito?? Qué te parece?


bufff... estoy bastante liado   
Pues yo creo que si, que podría ser un consejo.

Parece que el "no hay que" tiene muchos significados dependiendo del contexto.

crom


----------



## crom

En resumen, se podría decir que...?
No hay que = "you shouldn't" o "you mustn't" o "you don't have to"
No tienes que = "you don't have to"
No debes = "you mustn't"
No deberías = "you shouldn't"

¿Sería esto correcto?

crom


----------



## jmx

You don't have to go / You mustn't go

The way I understand it, many 'negative obligation' expresions in spanish are ambiguous, they can mean either 'not necessary' or 'forbidden', according to context and even to voice tone :

_no hay que ir
no tienes que ir
no has de ir_

The only expression that always means 'forbidden' is :

_no debes ir_

And if you want to say 'not necessary', you can use :

_no es necesario que vayas
no hace falta que vayas_


----------



## paulita

bhambr:
Hello:

"You mustn´t park here"= You cant´park here because it´s avoid. 
"You don´t have to pay for this"= You are not obliged to pay for this.
Bye.


----------



## paulita

Sorry,

I had to use "forbidden" instead of "avoid"


----------



## charmedboi82

bhambr said:
			
		

> In English the phrases "I must" and "I have to"  mean the same thing.
> But in their negative forms ("I must not" and "I do not have to") they express two distinct meanings. I know to use "tengo que" in the affirmative, but I am not sure what to do in the negative cases.
> Example:
> I have to go. EQUALS I must go.  (Tengo que ir.)
> I do not have to go.  DOES NOT EQUAL  I must not go. (?)



I don't even think they mean the same thing in the affirmative.

I must do that.
I have to do that.

To me, they're as distinctly different as their negative forms.


----------



## DBM

Rayines said:
			
		

> Me parece que es la diferencia entre decir : "No debo ir" (I must not go) y "No es necesario que vaya" (I do not have to go). Qué piensan?


 
Exacto. Has dado en el clavo, Rayines: "musn't" implicaría "obligation not to do something" y "don't have to", por su parte, implicaría "lack of obligation"; es decir: 
You musn't cross the street: You are obliged not to cross the street
You don't have to cross the street: It is not necessary for you to cross the street

Hope it comes in handy!!


----------



## tuvir

There is a form to say NO ES NECESARIO QUE - YOU NEED´NT
SHOULD ES CONSEJO
Ineed`nt go to school tomorrow because it is Sunday
You should go to the dentist ( deberías de consejo)


----------



## charmedboi82

DBM said:
			
		

> Exacto. Has dado en el clavo, Rayines: "musn't" implicaría "obligation not to do something" y "don't have to", por su parte, implicaría "lack of obligation"; es decir:
> You musn't cross the street: You are obliged not to cross the street
> You don't have to cross the street: It is not necessary for you to cross the street
> 
> Hope it comes in handy!!


Right!

'don't have to' is simply that, that you don't have to.

'mustn't' is more involved.  It means that if you were to do the action, if you did do it, it would be wrong/against the law, etc.


----------



## ampurdan

crom said:
			
		

> En resumen, se podría decir que...?
> No hay que = "you shouldn't" o "you mustn't" o "you don't have to"
> No tienes que = "you don't have to"
> No debes = "you mustn't"
> No deberías = "you shouldn't"
> 
> ¿Sería esto correcto?
> 
> crom


 
Yo creo que sí.


----------



## ConorO

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> I don't even think they mean the same thing in the affirmative.
> 
> I must do that.
> I have to do that.
> 
> To me, they're as distinctly different as their negative forms.


I must do something
 I have to do something

 I think that these are more or less equivalent in English. The first is I think a little more emphatic. 

 I should do something 

is definitely less emphatic and suggests a moral obligation and one that will not be enforced externally. It is sometimes even used to express an obligation that is unlikely to be fulfilled e.g. 

 I should give up smoking

 The confusion with the negative forms is due to the fact that the negative is qualifying a different verb in each case.

 I must not do something = I (must) (not do) something
  I do not have to do something = I (do not have) (to do) something

In the first case the verb "must" is still in the affirmative whereas in the second case the "have to" is in the negative. In English one cannot say

 I no must do something

In so far as "must" expresses an obligation to do something it is always in the affirmative. In contrast "have to" allows a negative form which basically affirms the absence of obligation rather than the obligation not to do something.

 My Spanish is not good enough to know the equivalent forms in Spanish. However, I would have thought that 

 Tengo que hacer algo = I have to do something
 Debo que hacer algo = I must do something
 No tengo que hacer algo = I do not have to do something
 No debo que hacer algo = I do not have to do something
 Tengo que no hacer algo = I have to not do something (sounds bad in English) 
 Debo que no hacer algo = I must not do something 

 Conor.


----------



## ampurdan

Excuse me but is not "musn't" akin to "can't"?

I can not swim. I think I am not saying here that I am able not to swim, but that I'm not able to swim...


----------



## ConorO

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Excuse me but is not "musn't" akin to "can't"?
> 
> I can not swim. I think I am not saying here that I am able not to swim, but that I'm not able to swim...



No, I don't think so. "Cannot" and "must not" are generally different.

"I cannot swim" is somewhat ambiguous without a context. Without context it generally means "I cannot swim (because I don't know how to swim)". However, it would be correct to say that "I cannot swim here because it is dangerous". In other words if the reason why I cannot swim is left unspecified it can be assumed that it is because I don't know how to swim.

Finally if the reason why I cannot swim is because of a prohibition e.g. law then "I cannot" and "I must not" are almost equivalent e.g. 

You cannot swim here (because it is forbidden) = You are not allowed to swim here
You must not swim here (because it is forbidden) = It is forbidden to swim here

Conor.


----------



## ampurdan

Well, I was not talking about the meaning of the modal verb, I was talking about it's grammatical construction:

I can not do that (here, "not" modifies "can", not "do").
I must not do that. (here, ?).


----------



## ConorO

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Well, I was not talking about the meaning of the modal verb, I was talking about it's grammatical construction:
> 
> I can not do that (here, "not" modifies "can", not "do").
> I must not do that. (here, ?).


My apologies - I misunderstood!

You are right except I offer the following comment:

"I can not do something" is slightly ambiguous since it is not clear what verb the "not" qualifies. For example, "I can (not eat it) ". But, this sounds very strange. However, it may be the reason why in English "can not" is always written "cannot" if it is intended that the "not" qualify the "can."

Conor.


----------

